# finally added pics to my album



## susan from creepy hollow (Jun 17, 2007)

check them out if you like... leave feedback and suggestions to improve my stuff, please!

http://www.hauntforum.com/album.php?albumid=682

*edited to add* here's a video someone took as they went through some of the trail. turn the volume down, it's VERY loud, lol


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

First off that is an amazing job on the spider webs. Was that the white polyester strech stuff? The graveyard looked great also, the candles are a nice touch. You son should do makeup on his hands or do some monster gloves. Its the little stuff that really makes or breaks the effect. Your corpse buckys look very good, maybe open them up a bit more. The BBQ bucky is a nice idea, but I would replace the webber grill with a fake fire pit or something simular. Over all it looks great and I still can't get over the webs. How much webbing and how long did that take.


----------



## susan from creepy hollow (Jun 17, 2007)

Thanks! we literally buy cases of the fake stretchy webbing from walmart for the spiderweb area. i made some cool little spiders to go in there this past year, but didn't get a decent pic of them in action. it took at least a couple of hours for the 2 ladies in the pic to get that area squared away, including the roof, sides, decor and spiders hung.
lol
we used that grill for the Blucky last-minute. i had a fake fire with glowing charcoal briquettes in there, but they didn't show up in any pics we took. a fire pit would be nice, maybe we'll do that next trail, time permitting!  we had Captain Spaulding's Chicken and Gas right beside it.
we seriously ran out of time to do finish up stuff. there's never enough time to get it all done!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Wow, lots of really cool props. Nice to see it is a family affair! Where did you get all the real tombstones?


----------



## susan from creepy hollow (Jun 17, 2007)

i called the local monument company and asked if they had any they couldn't use anymore. they did, but said we had to load and haul them ourselves-no easy task! but it really was worth it in terms of authenticity!


----------



## halstead (Apr 20, 2010)

Wow great job! What did you use for the skin on your blucky's? Looks great.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

The corpsed blucky in the KFC bucket is a riot


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

yeah...the corpsing is pretty sha-weet!


----------



## susan from creepy hollow (Jun 17, 2007)

thanks for the cool comments on the pics everyone! =) the KFC mini-corpse is one of my favorites, too!


----------



## madmomma (Jul 1, 2009)

Wow, nice set up...lucky you have a large enough area. Love the corpses and spider webbing..Great job.


----------



## susan from creepy hollow (Jun 17, 2007)

halstead said:


> Wow great job! What did you use for the skin on your blucky's? Looks great.


thank you! i do the pantyhose, Henry Carpet adhesive and minwax gel stain method.


----------



## NytDreams (Sep 10, 2009)

I love it! Great job. The spiderweb area was awesome and the corpses were great. :zombie:
Can't wait to see what you get going next!


----------

